# Necron Army, 7000pts+, pick any units you like!



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

I am looking to downsize or shift the entire lot.

I know how much this cost me to buy, so please don't insult me with lowballs. This would be well over £1000 bought retail. Necrons are the current flavour of the month, being the only codex designed for 6th barring Chaos, and has the best flyers in the game barring the Vendetta. *They are popular, and the models sell extremely well on ebay.* The only reason I'm listing here is to avoid the 10% raked off the top and because I love you guys so much!

Here's a broad list and price guide - everything is at least 50% off retail except the flyers:

Finecast

1 x Imoktekh the Storm Lord - £5
1x Trazyn the Infinite - £5
1x Necron Overlord - £5
1x Cryptek - £5
1x Necron Lord - £5
1x Nightbringer - £10

10x converted Crypteks - £3 each or £25 the squad

10x Converted Necron Lords - £2 each or £18 the squad

10x Lychguard - £20 the squad

6x Wraiths - £30

1x Triarch Stalker - £15

3x Spyders - £35

20x Scarab Bases - £20 ono

30x Warriors - £10 per 10, or the lot for £25

2x Ghost Arks - £18 for one, £32 the pair.

4x Doom/Night Scythes - £20 each

30x Immortals - £18 per 10, the lot for £48

Doomsday Ark - £18

5x Command/Annihilation Barges £18 - Comes with Lord on Foot, all guns (magnetised on request - £1 extra) are loose.

The more you buy, the bigger the discount.

Will ship international. All postage is charged *fairly* and not a rip off like some people seem to treat it. If it costs £1.85 to send, I'll probably charge you £2 just to cover the box and bubblewrap - and it will be boxed and wrapped.

*PICTURES*
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=118629&page=5
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## robbo201288 (Jun 16, 2012)

Hi again, if you cannot sell I could up my offer for the lot to £250 plus £15 postage


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

In addition to this lot, I am also selling a huge collection of Sci-Fi and Fantasy books over ebay. This includes over a hundred Star Wars novels and Graphic Novels along with various Fantasy such as R.A. Salvatore, David Gemmell, Frank Herbert and so on.

Search by seller for sethis87. More will be added over the next few days so keep an eye out.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Sold both Monoliths, 30 warriors, 10 Immortals, 2 Scythes and 2 Arks.


----------

